# IBS - claustrophobic



## Snow88 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi , i'm new here and i can't believe that i had found a support group for IBS ! i didn't know such thing existed .I'm 22 and I'm in college ...struggling through the last 3 semesters .. Before going to college i have to go to the bath room like 2 3 times and still don't feel complete evacuation , and feel so much stress every morning before going 2 college. And when i'm in the bus (on my way to the college) i want 2 get out of it and stop it at any random place !!i can't concentrate during classes even if they are only 50 mins.. having the urgency to use the toilet , and i get so emberessed when i have to interrupt the lecture to leave the class room! it's so frustrating .. i can't sit in a class room i just can't ! i've been skipping classes and i have thought about dropping the semester but my mom says there is only one month left till its over ! i have a nickname for my case its called IBS - claustrophobic







i have tried anti anxiety drugs but they don't seem to take my mind of my problem during the class..i'm at my lowest points now ,i'm so depressed and i just can't take this anymore .. i feel like i want to spend my life home and never going out cause its the only place i feel comfortable and safe...


----------



## JP1990 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey there,I have the same problem, just not to the same extremity. I have a bigger problem with gas than I do about booting it. There's a couple things that I do that might help your cause. Try sitting in the back or an isolated location in the classroom; this might help your anxiety cause knowing that no one is looking at you. Also, feel free to sit near the door (or right beside it) just in case if you do need to go to the washroom. Most people don't know that you have IBS, they may think you have a bladder problem and have to go number One instead of the contrary. Besides, try not to care what other people think. Do what's most comfortable for you; you may never see those people ever again in your life anyways. Another solution is playing a game like Cube Runner in class while you're learning. If you're good at multi-tasking this may be a good way to cut down your anxiety. By focusing on a game, you're taking your mind off of IBS while learning at the same time. It works for me most of the time, you could give it a try. Definitely doesn't hurt to try! Try to work out a little more and take yoga/meditation to ensure that you're calm. I mostly refrain from sitting next to people now adays until I learn how to balance my diet/control my IBS. You can try sitting in a location where a lot of people aren't sitting in class. I'm just shooting some ideas out at you given that I suffer from the same 'claustrophobic' situation. I know that I didn't give you any medical solution, but by adjusting your life a little you can sustain your identity. Also, try finding a friend in one of your classes and explain the situation of your IBS to him/her. That way they won't be mindful of your problem and you'll be able to sit comfortably beside him/her. Once that happens, you may gradually be more comfortable sitting beside others. Hope you can make it through this!Regards.


----------

